# Advice regarding waiting times ERI



## millpill (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi

I was wondering the process of being referred for IVF and how long it takes to actually get started? We had our 1st appointment May 14, husband has low count/motility and our consultant has recommended ICSI. I was wondering if the waiting list which is one year is actually1 year before you see another consultant or a year till you actually start the treatment.  Any advise would be great!! X


----------



## freddiebec (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Millpill, I'm on my third day of ivf drugs today and went on the waiting list last December. We were told a year as well and I was like you, wondering if it was a year till you saw someone or if it was a year till starting treatment. 
We got a couple of forms to fill out in august. These were to be sent back to show we were still keen to stay on the waiting list, they said if we didn't reply within a set time we would be taken off the list. I was terrified they would get lost in the post!
soon after we got an appointment sent through for 8th September and there we were told that treatment would start in November and we were given another appointment with the nurse at the end of October. She explained that I should let them know when November period started and they would get things going from there.  Luckily AF started 1st Nov! They put me on the pill for nearly 3 weeks so I would be ready for the next available date to start. And here I am, it now seems quick from the first appointment in September but there were times with a lot of waiting. 
I know this is for IVF and not ICSI, but I guess their admin must be pretty similar for both. Hopefully waiting times haven't changed that much. I worked out you should probably get a letter in February, and I'm sure they wouldn't mind if you called to find out if you're still on the list for next May. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## freddiebec (Nov 28, 2014)

just had a thought, this is nhs timescales I'm talking about so if you're self funding it might be different​


----------



## millpill (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Freddiebec.

I got a letter from the ERI last Monday, filled it the questionnaire attached and hand delivered it as I was worried it may get lost!! They called me a few hour's later to confirm our new address as we have recently moved. We seem to have got this letter a few months sooner than yourselves so maybe the waiting list is not so long. It did say they anticipated we would get treatment in May 2015, I am really hoping its a wee bit earlier as I am 30 in June and planning on having a 30th. I really don't want to be on the drugs etc during this time and feeling unwell being unable to drink, hopefully they will understand this and start me in June if I haven't started before. 

I hate going up to the ERI I know someone who works in the maternity bit and always worry she will see me and blab to folk!! Its horrible having to go in past all the pregnant women smoking and folk hanging about!! The staff are pretty good though very kind and reassuring.  I am pretty scared at the thought of IVF my job can be very challenging both mentally and physically and can work long hours and I worry about how I am going to hid treatment from my colleagues.   

how are you finding the meds? We will be getting ICSI, have they pushed you much on a single egg transplant? My consultant mentioned it to us but I am set on a double if I am lucky enough to get a few fertilised eggs.


----------



## mrsfilm (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone know the current waiting time for private ICSI treatment at the ERI?  DH and I just got a referral there and wondering how long we can expect to wait.

Thank you.


----------



## millpill (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi MrsFilm

I was referred and had my first appointment at the ERI in May last year, we initially went to the GP in October 2013, so it did take a while to get referred by the GP as waiting on hormone tests for both us, DNA test for husband erc.  Your first appointment is routine, weight, health etc. I am pretty sure they do an ultrasound to check your womb, ovaries etc. Then you get refereed for you dye test where they put a tiny tube into you womb to flush through dye and check your tubes are clear. We had another appointment after that to discuss the results, then an appointment in Jan for blood tests.  I fell pregnant naturally but still kept the Jan appointment as I was only 4-5 weeks. Unfortunately this ended in MC. I  was at the ERI today for HIV tests etc and they told me it will be July when I get the actual procedure.  I have another appointment in April to get shown the injections etc which will start in June with potential ET transfer in July. Hope this helps you. X


----------

